

OpenMobster, Enterprise MBaaS Platform released: Where do we go from here? - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2013/12/openmobster-enterprise-mbaas-platform.html

======
openmobster
OpenMobster, Open Source MBaaS Platform version 2.4-M3 is now released. This
blog entry discusses our MBaaS strategy going forward such as focus on
Enterprise, Offline Workflow, Windows 8 Support, and dropping HTML5. We look
forward to your feedback

